

ASk HN: I Need a Self-hosted blog platform - BeccaCory

I&#x27;m a marketer, and looking for a blog platform where we can host the blog ourselves - ie, I want to implement extreme customization. Anyone have any recommendations.<p>Wordpress is not capable enough.
======
robotys
If wordpress is not capable enough for you it is either 1) what you are trying
to do is not within scope of normal web interaction or 2) you have very
limited experience using wordpress.

you need to consult a web developer that you trust for these issue.

------
michaelchum
A lot of hackers use Octopress [http://octopress.org/](http://octopress.org/)
it is a framework over Jekyll which lets you write posts in an easy way like
Wordpress. It also contains templates so you don't have to take care of the
HTML/CSS/JS like in Jekyll

------
zachlatta
People seem to be pretty excited about
[https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/) these days. It's open source and
looks to have a pretty strong community.

~~~
BeccaCory
This looks awesome, thanks!

------
digisocialnet
Maybe the poster means wordpress.com is not capabale enough? To me, Wordpress
is a self-hosted platform and overly capable as a blog. It's also pretty
capable for any other CMS-based site.

~~~
BeccaCory
Wordpress is a fully capable blog, but we're trying to brand the way it looks,
implement some discovery widgets that lead back to our actual site, and also
add some features.

Basically, we want to be able to edit the HTML and potentially more, but
Wordpress.com doesn't let you do this.

~~~
digisocialnet
Wordpress.com is a hosted implementation of Wordpress, which is available at
wordpress.org. It sounds like you should research the available blog platforms
out there. You can google search "top blog platforms 2014" or something
similar to get an idea of what's possible.

The upside of Wordpress is that there are thousands of themes and plugins that
come close to what you want. The downside of Wordpress (especially on this
website) is that many developers and designers are tired of it. The code is
bloated but will probably be your best bet to use because of the large
community surrounding it. You can edit anything in the self-installed version,
but you can also break it which is why wordpress.com doesn't let you edit the
HTML.

Do a google search of "Best _____ Premium Wordpress theme" or "best ____
wordpress plugin" with whatever your ideas are and see what comes up.

------
ColinWright
What are you capable of? What skills do you have in house? If you need extreme
customization, what can you do? With the right skills you could just write
your own.

------
mindcrime
Roller?

[http://roller.apache.org](http://roller.apache.org)

------
Skywing
Github with Jekyll?

------
bmelton
What deficiencies does Wordpress have? How is it not capable enough? Knowing
whether it won't perform well under the kind of load your audience generates
leads to an entirely different answer than knowing that it is limited in some
other way.

If Wordpress is lacking in extensibility, then my guess is you'd be better off
with something like Django, which isn't a blog at all, but could easily be
converted into one -- or you could start with an existing, minimalist Django
blog package and extend it.

If Wordpress is simply lacking features you need though, that's a different
conversation, as it's the most likely to get those feature in the future,
and/or possibly the cheapest to have those extensions developed.

